
Visual Studio Code is now available as a snap on Ubuntu - happy-go-lucky
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/05/19/visual-studio-code-is-now-available-as-a-snap-on-ubuntu/
======
moomin
It's a short article, but while it takes some time to explain the various
channel options, I think it would have been better to explain what the
--classic switch does on the command line.

~~~
cprecioso
The Atom snap announcement goes into a bit more detail about this.
[https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/05/11/atom-is-now-
available...](https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/05/11/atom-is-now-available-as-
a-snap-for-ubuntu/)

Basically it means no filesystem sandboxing.

~~~
moomin
That's definitely desirable, thank you for the link.

